# Service Traction Control/Remote Start



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

*Service Traction Control/Remote Start/Running Lean *UPDATE**

Hey guys just wanted to post a problem I'm having with my 2011 1.4L LT2 auto transmission Cruze. 

Last night my display showed "Service Traction Control" when starting the car as well as illuminating the check engine light. Since buying this car new in late 2010 this has happened a couple of times but would go away the next time I would drive the car. It is still giving me that message this morning and something else started going wrong this morning as well. The car will not remote start (factory installed remote starting feature) from the key fob. Tried it a few times, even again after I parked the car at work this morning. It seems that the little red security light on my dash is blinding faster than it normally does as well.

Before I take it in to the dealership (warranty is expired) I wanted to see what the experts on here say as I trust your guys' knowledge.


----------



## JerTM (Dec 12, 2014)

A service traction control light can be turned on by the check engine light. When a current dtc is set, it turns on the CEL and disables the remote start function. I would suspect a throttle body, but without codes it's just a guess. If the remote start is disabled by the CEL it will flash the lights as normal to let you know the vehicle received the request but did not start due to a CEL


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

If this were my car, the first thing I'd do is see what codes are stored in the system. A long time ago, I spent $80 for code reader and it's been worth the money. I've used only a couple of times, but my neighbors have used it a bunch. You can get the codes read by most auto parts stores for free, if you don't want to buy your own reader. Knowing what codes have been triggered might help with dealer service writers and how much success you have with your service visit.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

For starters (pun intended) get the car into an area it can thoroughly thaw out for a few hours.

If there is a fair amount of ice built up around the wheel hubs a Service Traction Control lamp often is the result......the sensor can't 'see' the wheel hub reluctor and a service code will display.

The remote start is supposed to be disabled anytime a code is present as stated above.

If, after a thorough thawout, there is no change then the services of a shop are called for if you feel you are out of your 'comfort' range regarding using a code reader/diagnostic abilities.

The car is not noted for this type of problem.

Rob


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Thought the service traction light could also be an issue with the new negative battery terminal recall as well.

Edit: Or a symptom of that I should say.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Thought the service traction light could also be an issue with the new negative battery terminal recall as well.
> 
> Edit: Or a symptom of that I should say.


Could be related but usually there are other syptoms as well.....such as the radio turning off, power steering interruption, ABS service and so on.

Rob


----------



## revjpeterson (Oct 2, 2013)

Slammed2014Eco said:


> Thought the service traction light could also be an issue with the new negative battery terminal recall as well.
> 
> Edit: Or a symptom of that I should say.


If it happens to be the negative battery cable, then it would be covered under the special warranty coverage to 10 yr/120,000 miles. If nothing else, it woudn't hurt to take the car into the dealer, tell them it's exhibiting the symptoms of the negative battery cable crimp problem, and have them perform the service under warranty to make sure everything is kosher in that department.


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

^ That's what I was thinking as well, Considering he's out of warranty the recall would probably be the only shot of him getting it repaired for free other than that it's probably gonna be out of pocket.


----------



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

Thanks for the sensor information Robby!

Hoping it's just ice buildup blocking the sensor. There is a really good (and cheap!) hot water car wash in town that does the undercarriage as well. Just this morning a coworker told me about it. Took every spec of ice off of his truck the other day. Going to swing by there tonight (car is filthy anyways) and see if that helps. 

If not, I just ordered a bluetooth ODBII reader from Amazing, paid $4 to have it delivered tomorrow so I'll keep this thread updated with code results if the wash doesn't fix the issue.

Thanks to everybody for their input.


----------



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey guys just wanted to keep this thread updated for your knowledge and my own record (I have a terrible memory).

Drove the car a few times yesterday and last night, no change to the symptoms.

This morning I wishfully attempted to remote start the car from the house (freezing out) but it didn't work. Went out and started the car with the key, check engine light came on as expected. Went into the house to finish getting ready. Came back out, took the keys out of the car so I could lock my front door, then started the car again. Surprisingly the check engine light went out. Drove to work. Once I parked I started and stopped the car a few times, check engine light still out. Remote start is now working again.

I should be getting my ODB2 scanner in the mail today so I still intend on hooking that up and will let you know what I find.

Also I looked into ABS sensors a bit on the internet last night. Found an illustrated parts breakdown on an auto part website which was helpful. That was an exploded view of the parts though and I wanted to see an actual photo of it installed, but couldn't find anything for the cruze. Found some other model chevys though and I assume they work the same way which makes me wonder how ice buildup could cause something like this? The sensor points downward to sense the rotation of the wheel bearing (I think that's what it's called, near the wheel hub). This looks like a closed system though where no ice or debris would be able to get to. Wish I better knew the name of these parts so I could explain it better.


----------



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

Another update:

My car remote started again this morning no problem. It shut itself off after the 10 or 15 minute timeout period. Then I went to the car and started manually to leave for work and again the check engine light came back on. No "Service Traction Control" though.

My ODBII reader didn't show up yesterday, it was delayed until today. Will check the codes tonight.


----------



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

Ok guys so here is the latest.

Leaving work today my remote start wouldn't work, and the check engine light did indeed come on when starting the car. Still no "Service Traction Control" returning, so that's good I guess.

Got my ODBII scanner in the mail today (bluetooth one using with Torque). Ran a scan and got the following:

P0171 - Powertrain
System too Lean (Bank 1)

That seems to be the reason my check engine light is coming on. I took a freeze frame and looked at some test results. Log and screenshots below:















Free frame:

*Freeze frame report generated by Torque for Android
=========================================================
Vehicle VIN: Not important
Vehicle Manufacturer: Chevrolet
Vehicle Calibration ID: Not present

Freeze frame information: 
------------------
Fuel Status = 0 byte
Engine Load = 21.961 %
Engine Coolant Temperature = 100 °C
Fuel Trim Bank 1 Short Term = 3.125 %
Fuel Trim Bank 1 Long Term = 31.25 %
Fuel pressure = 42.641 psi
Intake Manifold Pressure = 7.542 psi
Engine RPM = 918 rpm
Speed (OBD) = 0 km/h
Timing Advance = 7 °
Intake Air Temperature = -1 °C
Mass Air Flow Rate = 2.99 g/s
Throttle Position(Manifold) = 22.745 %
Run time since engine start = 1,216 s
Fuel Level (From Engine ECU) = 47.059 %
Distance travelled since codes cleared = 1,409 km
Evap System Vapour Pressure = -195.25 Pa
Barometric pressure (from vehicle) = 14.359 psi
Catalyst Temperature (Bank 1,Sensor 1) = 599 °C
Voltage (Control Module) = 14.592 V
Engine Load(Absolute) = 24.314 %
Commanded Equivalence Ratio(lambda) = 1 
Relative Throttle Position = 9.412 %
Ambient air temp = -12 °C
Absolute Throttle Position B = 21.961 %
Accelerator PedalPosition D = 19.216 %
Accelerator PedalPosition E = 9.804 %

End of report.*

Can anyone educate me as to what this means? I'm assuming it's a fuel/air ratio that is not correct. Is there any way for me to fix this myself? Although I know next to nothing about cars, I'm an electro-mechanical technician and can usually figure things out on my own pretty quickly (or in the case of cars, if pointed in the right direction).

Thanks!


----------



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

Also, forgot to mention that I cleared the code (it's cold here, I'd like to be able to remote start).


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

First quess......the PCV, built into the valve cover is failing.......do you have a rough idle with a great deal of rpm varience?

The PCV, when failed, creates quite a vacuum leak and that code usually follows.

Remove the spark plug cover and look for a disc shaped cover glued into the valve cover.....there is a vent hole on top facing horizontally.....start the engine and put your finger tip over the hole.....there should be NO vacuum present.
If there is, it needs a new cam cover......covered under powertrain warranty (5yr/100k) if you are within the time/mileage limits.

If not, fairly inexpensive.....somebody said it was under $50.00.....comes with gasket ('O'ring).....there is a tutorial.

Keep in touch,
Rob


----------



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

No rough idle once the engine is warm.

I'm going to check the vent hole you mentioned today. I take it since I'll be starting there is no need to remove the coil pack? Should just need to lift off that cover to gain access?

Thanks Rob, you're great!


----------



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

Rob,

Just ran that check that you advised me of and there is definitely a vacuum there, my finger tip gets sucked towards the vent hole while the engine is running. I'll look into ordering a replacement part.

Also noticed a little bit of oil around that vent hole and on the right side of my coil pack, is this normal?


----------



## 87 (Nov 2, 2010)

Scheduled the repair with the dealership on Monday, covered by warranty.

I'm wondering though, with the car running lean due to that vacuum leak, what problems can that cause? Fuel efficiency issues, performance degradation?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Won't hurt it......just runs lousy.....and gets worse but I don't recall the problem ever keeping you from driving it.

Rob


----------



## Patrinanmarvin (Aug 25, 2019)

87 said:


> Ok guys so here is the latest.
> 
> Leaving work today my remote start wouldn't work, and the check engine light did indeed come on when starting the car. Still no "Service Traction Control" returning, so that's good I guess.
> 
> ...


I have the same code. I have replaced my PCv valve cover unit once before and now it is bad again. If you take off the valve cover and you hear or feel any air then it is that, you need to replace the PCv valve cover unit. This is twice for me now. I thought it was the fuel injectors at first, we replaced them and still had the code. The idle is rough and my car has even died while idling. Hope this helped. Fyi PCv valve unit will run you around 80.00 or less.


----------

